# Contemplating Move to CT



## Imri (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a single, Black, professional male who's considering becoming an Expat soon and would like to emmigrate to CT. I want a fresh start in life and believe CT might be the place to begin my new quest. Is there anyone (Expat or native SA) willing to share information with me regarding shared housing opportunities, hostels, social supports (oh, I'm gay too...lol!), and any other pertinent stuff? Thanks in advance! :confused2:


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Firstly, you will need to have a job and a work permit, otherwise you will only be able to visit the country on a visitor's visa and not be allowed to work.

Cape Town is a great city , where you live will depend on how much you want to spend, etc.

Being gay is not even an issue.


----------



## Imri (Feb 2, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Firstly, you will need to have a job and a work permit, otherwise you will only be able to visit the country on a visitor's visa and not be allowed to work.
> 
> Cape Town is a great city , where you live will depend on how much you want to spend, etc.
> 
> Being gay is not even an issue.



Okay, thanks so much for replying to my inquiry Johanna. If I may ask yet another question please...would you recommend against me obtaining a work permit after I obtain a visitor's visa? By profession, I am a social worker, but I also have experience in the hotel/restaurant industry as well. Therefore, I'd assume that it would be easy to obtain a job in the hospitality field since CT is such a "touristy" area. Thanks again!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Imri said:


> Okay, thanks so much for replying to my inquiry Johanna. If I may ask yet another question please...would you recommend against me obtaining a work permit after I obtain a visitor's visa? By profession, I am a social worker, but I also have experience in the hotel/restaurant industry as well. Therefore, I'd assume that it would be easy to obtain a job in the hospitality field since CT is such a "touristy" area. Thanks again!


You cannot apply for a work permit in SA, read the following:

When, where & how to apply - SouthAfrica.info


----------



## Imri (Feb 2, 2012)

*Working and Living Abroad SA*



Johanna said:


> You cannot apply for a work permit in SA, read the following: ERROR: Quote cannot include URL in my post for some reason.(Imri)
> 
> Okay, and thanks for the information. It appears that I've got more researching to do than I had initially intended...lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Imri said:


> Johanna said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot apply for a work permit in SA, read the following: ERROR: Quote cannot include URL in my post for some reason.(Imri)
> ...


----------



## Sunshine3 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Visa info*



Imri said:


> I am a single, Black, professional male who's considering becoming an Expat soon and would like to emmigrate to CT. I want a fresh start in life and believe CT might be the place to begin my new quest. Is there anyone (Expat or native SA) willing to share information with me regarding shared housing opportunities, hostels, social supports (oh, I'm gay too...lol!), and any other pertinent stuff? Thanks in advance! :confused2:



Hi Imri,

I think the first aspect is to have an offer of employment from a company in South Africa, only THEN you can apply for a general work permit. The documentation is quite comprehensive but I know of a company who would be able to assist you with your entire application, they're called ' and are located in Cape Town. A friend of mine used them and was very happy with their professional and quick process.

One can apply for any other temporary residence permit ifyou are on a valid visitors permit and you do not come from a visa restricted country where you would firstly have to obtain a visa at the South African embassy. 

Hope this helps! And let me know if you need the contact details for IBN.


----------

